# هل الاسد ياكل التبن؟والاسد كالبقرة ياكل تبنا



## اغريغوريوس (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*[Q-BIBLE]إشعياء الأصحاح 11 العدد 7 وَالْبَقَرَةُ وَالدُّبَّةُ تَرْعَيَانِ. تَرْبُضُ أَوْلاَدُهُمَا مَعاً وَالأَسَدُ كَالْبَقَرِ يَأْكُلُ تِبْناً. [/Q-BIBLE]*
[Q-BIBLE]
*7 And the cow and the bear shallfeed; their young ones shall lie down together: andthe lionshall eat straw like the ox. *
[/Q-BIBLE]



> فهل الاسد ياكل التبن وكيف للكتاب المقدس ان يقول هذا؟


 

*الاية تتكلم عن المجيئ الثاني*

*اذا نفهم من ذالك ان **الطبيعة القديمة المتوحشة** (لاسد)** ستصير طبيعة اليفة مثل البقرة** اذا **لماذا ذكر التبن بالتحديد؟**! **ليوضح ان الطبيعة المتوحشة ستصير شخص اخر جديد**الانسان العتيق قد مضي هوذا الكل قد صار جديدا** فلو لم يذكر التبن **كيف كنا سنعرف ان الطبيعة ستتغير** فمثل لو قال الاسد كالبقرة وسكت هيكون كالبقرة في اية بالظبط **لكن التكملة وضحة في الطبيعة الاليفة لم يعد متوحشا بل صار انسان جديدا*
*ونلاحظ انه قال الاسد **كالبقرة ياكل التبن** (ولا يعود يفترس بعد)**مقلش الاسد والبقرة** ياكل التبن لا دة كالبقرة طبعتة **هتكون كالبقرة ودة دليل علي التغير في الطبيعة المتوحشة*
*وقال القس رؤوف*
*حيث*

*تعود الخليقة[والعالم المادى] **إلى نقاوتها الأصلية**التى فقدتها بسقوط آدم** [كرأس للخليقة] فى الخطية. **وكناية عن ذلك الوضع الجديد** يقول اشعياء فى رؤياه "فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف، ويَربِض النمر مع الجدى، والعجل والشبل والمُسَمَّن معاً، وصبى صغير يسوقها . والبقرة والدبة ترعيان، تَربِض أولادهما معاً ،**والأسد كالبقر يأكل تبناً** . ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصلَّ، ويَمُد الفطيم يده على جُحر الأفعوان" (اشعياء 11: 6 -8). وكما يُصورها القديس بولس برؤية العهد الجديد "فإن الخليقة نفسها أيضاً**ستُعْتَق** [ = لا تفنى أو تتحلل، بل تتحرر**] من عبودية الفساد إلى** حرية مجد أولاد الله**. فإننا نَعْلَم أن كل الخليقة تئن وتتمخض معاً إلى الآن "(رومية*


*فانقضاء العالم لا يعنى فناءه بل تجديده، كمِثل الإنسان حينما يصطبغ بصبغة** المعمودية فيُقَال **إن الإنسان العتيق قد مات وهوذا الكلُ قد صار جديداً** (كورنثوس الثانية 5: 17 ، أفسس 2: 15) دون أن يعنى هذا فناء الإنسان المُعَمَّد بالمعنى الحرفى وظهور إنسان جديد عِوضاً عنه،** بل يعنى تحرره من الفساد الذى فى طبيعته**. **هكذا سيصير التجديد للعالم والخليقة من العتيق إلى الجديد**. وسيحدث هذا بغتةً فى لمح البصر. الموتى سيقومون بأجساد جديدة هى** أجسادهم ولكن مُجَدَّدَة و متجلية**. تماماً كما قام المخلص بجسده نفسه وفيه آثار جروح المسامير والحربة ولكن بخاصيات جديدة والذى نُسَّميه إنه** جسد القيامة المُمَجَّد** "جِسُّونى فإن الروح ليس له جسد ولا عظام كما ترون".*


*-** وهكذ فإنه بسبب تجديد الخليقة البشرية يَحدُث تجديد للسماء** والأرض، **والجسد المادى يتحول إلى جسد روحانى **على مثال تَجلِّى المسيح على جبل طابور [ والذى كان سَبْقاً لرؤية مجد المسيح فى مجيئه الثانى]. فالإنجيل يُسَجِّل أنه "أضاء وجه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور" (متى 17: 2).*
*- نور المسيح الإلهى سوف يتغلغل إلى ما داخل أعماق الخليقة مُطهراً إيَّاها من كل نجاسة فيها إلى الأبد. **وهكذا تتجلّى الخليقة بسبب تجلى الطبيعة البشرية فى الأبدية*


*ولو رجعنا لتفسير الكتاب المقدس للقمص انطونيوس فكري*


*الوحوش الضواري** إشارة للأشرار فبولس الرسول يقول** "**حاربت وحوشًا في أفسس " ويقول معلمنا بطرس** "*
*خصمكم إبليس **كأسد زائر**" (**من زئير** ) **والسيد المس يح يقول** "أرسلتكم وسط ذئاب **". **والعكس **فالحيوانات الهادئة تشير*
*لشعب المسيح فالسيد المسيح يقول "لا**تخف آيةا القطيع الصغير " وأيضًا "كونوا حكماء كالحيات ودعاء كالحمام** ".**وبعد المسيحية تحولت طبيعة البشر فسكان روما**المتوحشين الذين كانوا يفرحون بمنظر الدماء في ساحات الملاعب*
*تحولوا إلي مسيحيين**ودعاء . بل أن هذه الآيات تحققت بالفعل مع بعض القد يسين كالأنبا برسوم العريان **وغير ه**.*

*يأكل الأسد تبنًا**= **أي يفقد طبعه الوحشي**. **صبي صغير يسوقه ا = إشارة للقيادات التي تتحلي با لبساطة ولا**تعرف*
*حب السيطر ة. تربض أولادهما مع ًا.** البقرة والدبة** = **البقر يشير لليهود**الذين هم من قطيع الله تحت نير والبقر*
*حيوان طاهر و**الدب يشير للأمم في وحشيته م**قبل الإيمان**. لكن الكل سيصير واحدًا تحت ر آية السيد المسيح، وأولاد*
*اليهود**وأولاد الأمم لن يكون بينهما أي شقاق بل مصالحة حلوة. ونلاحظ أنه في بد آية الكنيسة**كان المس يحيين من*
*أصل يهودي لا يتقبلون الأمم والعكس صحيح، أما أولاد هؤلاء**وأولئك لم تكن بينهم هذه الحساسيات وصاروا*
*كنيسة واحدة. يلعب الرضيع علي سرب**الصل = لا يعود ا لرضيع ينزعج لأنه قد بطل سم الصل . فالمسيح غير*
*الطبيعية**البشرية الشرسة لا يسوؤن في **جبل قدسى = الكنيسة هي جبل قدس الله،** هو طهرها والكل**يعيشون في*
*سلام. الأرض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب = ليست المعرفة الفلسفية بل معرفة**روحية إختبارية. كما تعطي المياه البحر*
*= **نبوة عن إمتداد الكرازة وعمل الروح**القدس**.*


*وليس هذا فقط*
*في كتاب*

*قراءات في الأدب والنقد - د.شجاع مسلم العاني*​ 
*دراسة - من منشورات اتحاد الكتاب العرب 2000*​ 
*الليث والخراف المهضومة*​ 
*تحت عنوان دراسة في بلاغة التناص الأدبي‏ *​ 
*استعان بالنص لانة غني بالبيان في كتابة قائلا*​ 

*"تأكل الحرة ثدييها إذا جاعت وفي أرض الملوك الفقراء"....‏ *
*وغنى عن البيان** أن النص المرجعي للبيت هو القول المأثور "تجوع الحرة ولا تأكل بثدييها".‏ *
*ولا يقتصر مثل هذا التعالق النصي على القصيدة والشعر، حسب، بل سنجد أمثلة له في السرد والقص الطويل والقصير، ولعل ماورد ف**ي رواية موسم الهجرة للشمال من تداخلات نصية مع التوراة، ومع سفر (أشعياء)**، بالذات، الذي وصفه كولردج بأنه "شعر"(39)، مثال على النص، الذي يتشرب خطابات سابقة، دون أن يمحوها كلية، بعد أن يضعها في سياق جديد تماماً. إن "مصطفى سعيد" بطل الرواية، يعترف بأن حبه لجين مورس كان مرضياً وملتوياً، يقول سعيد: ".... إلى أن يرث المستضعفون الأرض، وتسرح الجيوش، ويرعى الحمل آمناً بجوار الذئب، ويلعب الصبي كرة الماء مع التمساح، إلى أن يأتي زمن السعادة والحب هذا سأظل أعبر عن نفسي بهذه الطريقة الملتوية"(40)، **وهذه الرؤيا العظيمة للسلام والتعايش السلمي بين الأمم والشعوب، **تحيل على مرجعها النصي، في التوراة، فقد جاء في سفر أشعياء قوله: "ويكون في آخر الأيام أن جبل بيت الرب يكون ثابتاً في رأس الجبال ويرتفع فوق التلال وتجري إليه كل الأمم، وتسير شعوب كثيرة، ويقولون هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب... فيقضي بين الأمم وينصف لشعوب كثيرين، فيطبعون سيوفهم سككاً ورماحهم مناجل لاترفع أمة على أمة سيفاً ولا يتعلمون الحرب فيما بعد"(41).‏ *


*وفي أصحاح آخر من "سفر أشعياء" يردد مايلي: **"ويخرج قضيب من جذع يبس وينبت غصن من أصوله ويحل عليه روح الربّ.. فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف ويربض النمر مع الجدي والعجل والشبل والمسمّن معاً وصبي صغير يسوقها والبقرة والدبة ترعيان. تربض أولادهما معاً والأسد كالبقر يأكل تبناً. ويلعب الرضيع على سرب الصلّ ويمد الفطيم يده على جحر الأفعوان"(42)، وهكذا فإن النص الروائي الحديث ينفتح على النص الديني القديم، ليصوغ هو أيضاً **وبلغة شعرية شفافة رؤيا إنسانية نبيلة،** تتعاظم حاجة البشر اليوم إلى تحقيقها أكثر من أي وقت مضى، كما ينفتح على نصوص مسرحية وروائية أحدث من النص الديني كمسرحية (عطيل) لشكسبير، ورواية الغريب "لألبير كامو"(43).‏ *

*الكتاب من هنا*

*وهذا كاتب مسلم وواخد دكتوراه وشهد بالاسلوب الادبي لسفر اشعياء*
*كلمة " أسد " **استخدمة مجازياً** : يذكر الأسد في الكتاب المقدس . لقوتــه ( قض 14 : 18 ) وشجاعته ( 2 صم 17 : 10 ) ووحشيته ( مز 7 : 2 ) وكمونه متلصصـاً ( مر 10 : 9 ، ومراثي 3 : 10 ) . كما يذكر الأسد في النبوات عن الألف السنة ، مع الدب والذئب والنمر ، وكيف أنها جميعها ستعيش في سلام مع الخروف والجدي والعجل والصبي الصغير ( مز 91 : 13 ، إش 11 : 6 - 8 ، 65 : 25 ) . كما يذكر زئير الأسد أو زمجرته ( أي 4 : 10 ، مز 104 : 21 ، إش 31 : 4 ، إرميا 51 : 38 ، حز 22 : 25 ، هو 11 : 10 ) .*

*وبامكانك الاستذادة من** هنا*

*وطبعا اضع بيت شعر لتقريب الشيئ*

*بيت شعر*​ 

*معـــــاويــــــة الحـــــال لا تجهل * وعــــن سبــــل الحـــــق لا تعدل*​ 

*نسيت احتيــــــالي فــــي جلــــق * عــــلى أهـلها يوم لبس الحلي ؟*​ 

*وقد أقبلــــوا زمــــرا يهــرعون * مهاليع** كالبــــقر** الجــــفــــل *​ 
*كالبقر فيوجد علم في اللغة العربية اسمه **علم البيان** فية تشبيه ووجه شبه واداه تشبيه والكاف تشبيه*
*فالكتاب المقدس ارانا بصورة ادبية رائعة كما قال الدكتور مسلم عن المجيئ الثاني فهو كلمة الله الحية والفعاله*

*اغريغوريوس*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ الحبيب اغريغوريوس

شبهة جديدة لاجتزاء الكلمة من سياقها ، ورد واف وواضح واستشهادات من كتابات ادبية جليلة .

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*لو نقرا السياق نفهم ان هذه نبوة*

*Isa 11:4 بَلْ يَقْضِي بِالْعَدْلِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ وَيَحْكُمُ بِالإِنْصَافِ لِبَائِسِي الأَرْضِ وَيَضْرِبُ الأَرْضَ بِقَضِيبِ فَمِهِ وَيُمِيتُ الْمُنَافِقَ بِنَفْخَةِ شَفَتَيْهِ. *
*Isa 11:5 وَيَكُونُ الْبِرُّ مِنْطَقَةَ مَتْنَيْهِ وَالأَمَانَةُ مِنْطَقَةَ حَقَوَيْهِ. *
*Isa 11:6 فَيَسْكُنُ الذِّئْبُ مَعَ الْخَرُوفِ وَيَرْبُضُ النَّمِرُ مَعَ الْجَدْيِ وَالْعِجْلُ وَالشِّبْلُ وَالْمُسَمَّنُ مَعاً وَصَبِيٌّ صَغِيرٌ يَسُوقُهَا. *
*Isa 11:7 وَالْبَقَرَةُ وَالدُّبَّةُ تَرْعَيَانِ. تَرْبُضُ أَوْلاَدُهُمَا مَعاً وَالأَسَدُ كَالْبَقَرِ يَأْكُلُ تِبْناً. *
*Isa 11:8 وَيَلْعَبُ الرَّضِيعُ عَلَى سَرَبِ الصِّلِّ وَيَمُدُّ الْفَطِيمُ يَدَهُ عَلَى جُحْرِ الأُفْعُوانِ. *

*ومن الواضح جدا استخدام الاسلوب المجازي*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اغريغوريوس  على الرد الوافى

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Michael (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك اغريغوريوس

هنالك آية أخرى تتحدث عن نفس الأمر

Isa 65:25  الذئب والحمل يرعيان معا والأسد يأكل التبن كالبقر. أما الحية فالتراب طعامها. لا يؤذون ولا يهلكون في كل جبل قدسي» قال الرب.

وبمجرد قرآة الآية نفهم منها الكثير جداً ، فقط مجرد القرآة.

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## ربنا موجد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اغريغوريوس وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

